

HNpod #1.5 - HTML5 vs Native Apps (only 12 mins) - AlexMuir
http://hnpod.com/episodes/html5-vs-native-apps

======
AlexMuir
A few people asked last week if I would write about how I got this launched so
quickly - I wrote the first part about the website and distribution:

[http://www.alexmuir.com/2012/04/how-i-made-hnpod-
in-10-hours...](http://www.alexmuir.com/2012/04/how-i-made-hnpod-in-10-hours-
part-1-the-website/)

~~~
forza
I would say it has more to do with mindset than technology.

------
djb_hackernews
Slight suggestion, make the mixcloud widget more prominent. It took me a while
to find a way to listen.

I didn't want to download an mp3, i don't use iTunes or RSS, and i figured the
mixcloud sidebar widget was an ad or something and didn't pay attention to it.

------
AlexMuir
If anyone wants to guest on this week's show - talking about Google Drive -
drop me an email me@alexmuir.com. We are probably recording Thursday 10am PDT.

